# Desperately looking for suggestions to cope with pain during egg collection?



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone can help me..... I've had 5 egg collections under heavy sedation where I didn't feel a thing but we recently switched clinics and in the new one they only give light sedation and light pain relief. I underwent icsi in march and ec was unbearable. Many people react well to the drugs and cope fine but I didn't, and as we'll as the pain inside it really hurt my perineum where the probe was being angled, so much so that I was in agony for the following 5 days. I must stress that this is apparently unusual and most people do have a better experience - i definitely don't want to worry anyone else unnecessarily. Anyway, this clinic is far less expensive than our original clinic hence our decision to return - after spending so much money on treatment it's now this or nothing, and i can't give up, not yet. But with ec scheduled for next week, I'm terrified. I would like to ask whether anyone has tried additional things to help manage the pain? They can't offer me different drugs but they said I could have a local in my perineum and I wonder how much that would hurt and whether it's effective? And any other suggestions would be so, so welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

I just wanted to add an update that I had ec today and it was much better than last time. I didn't have a local in my perineum as the dr advised against it, and when he said that ec can be a different experience every time I didn't believe him and feared the worst. But it was better...... I can't say that I didn't feel anything but it was definitely bearable and I could face it again if I had to. So if anyone is reading this because they also had a very painful experience, although I hope that you won't need another go, if you do - don't be terrified, it really could be far better than you're expecting


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry I didn't spot your original post. My first EC was unbearable but tbh they botched the whole cycle    my second one I was knocked out and it was great    glad it was better than you feared  - best of luck for a bfp


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad you got on better than expected Caroline. How many eggs did you get? Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you kk, I would so love another child too. We were incredibly blessed that our third cycle worked and we have a dd who is my whole world. I count my blessings every single day. This is round 11, I am so determined but also starting to understand that if it's not meant to be, the three of us, (plus cat!) are so, so lucky.

Hula, thanks also, we had 15 eggs and they called today to say that 10 have fertilised so now we're waiting to see if we can get to embryo and maybe even blast stage. The problem is usually embryo quality and/or implantation failure. Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle, good luck! I'm also trying a short protocol for the first time xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

15 eggs fantastic! Fingers crossed for embryo and blast! Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you   Had a call today and 6 are still doing well so tomorrow they'll call to tell us if et is tomorrow or Monday. How is your stimming going? When is ec set for? Also this time, as well as a short protocol I had pregnyl rather than ovitrelle. Which one are you having?xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi there, great to hear so many are doing well! 

Stimming going very well. 15 follicles so far and all a good size. In fact they want me back tomorrow for another scan, and possibly ec on Monday! Can't believe how quickly it's going this time. Exciting!  We've got gonasi for trigger injection. I had pregnyl last time and ovitrelle first cycle. I'm going through the whole drug spectrum!! 

Best wishes for tomorrow's call xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

15 is great! Fingers crossed for ec on Monday..... The cycle does go by so much faster with a short protocol and it's nice not being on suprecor for so long. It's good that your clinic is trying new things, ie with the trigger shot, I'm hoping that pregnyl will have helped me this time as I've never had that before. Good luck for your scan today   xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Scan went ok. They've decided to leave me another 2 days to encourage more growth. I'm going back on Monday for another scan. 

Any news on when your et is yet? 

Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hope Monday's scan goes well, so ec will probably be weds? It's good that they'll have a chance to get a bit bigger in the meantime. Will you be able to relax next week after ec? I hope so. For me, et is tomorrow, 5 are doing well, 2 are in the lead but they won't be graded until tomorrow so I'm just keeping everything crossed that they are better quality than the last time xx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Lovely to read EC is not always so traumatic  first was a breeze and I wondered if it ever happened.  Second was sooooooooo painful but got my BFP only to be told at 11 wk scan I had lost my baby at 9 wk 5 started DR 11 days ago so still time to panic about EC - love to all x x x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks caroline, Yes ec is looking like Wednesday. I've told work its unlikely I'll be in the rest of the week. I want to give myself as much rest as poss before et. Luckily they've been really understanding.  Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.   fingers crossed their quality will remain and Hope you get some embies for freezing!  

Hi kittykins, I found my second was more painful, but they got more eggs, so i looked at it as a good trade off! Sorry to read of your loss, I went through the same too. Rips your heart out doesn't it   Best of luck with this cycle. 

Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Good luck for weds hula! Are you out cold for ec or under conscious sedation? That's great that work is supportive, I've never told work about any cycle, they wouldn't be supportive! 

Kk, I so hope this time works and that your precious bundle holds on tight. After two failed cycles that left me utterly devastated, when I had dd and held her in my arms for the first time it all made sense and I was so pleased that my journey had lead me to that moment despite the heartache along the way. I hope that your terrible loss makes sense in some way too one day.

I also hope that ec isn't painful, I was so terrified but this time it was honestly fine  xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, how are you feeling after ec? Hope it went really well   xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Caroline, it was fine. We got 11 eggs, which was more than expected so am thrilled! Feeling very sleepy still so an early night tonight, before the big call.


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

11 is amazing, well done   Have a lovely nights sleep, give yourself lots of rest ready to welcome your precious bundles back on board in just a few days time.

Will be keeping everything crossed for the call, hope it's wonderful news! You only need one, but the more the better of course!! Xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, 4 fertilised embryos is wonderful! Praying your good news comes with a perfect et tomorrow or this weekend xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Caroline. Nervous about tomorrow's phone call now, trying not to think too much about it!   (impossible!  ) 

Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula,have been keeping everything crossed...... Hoping you're now PUPO xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Caroline yes I am now in pupo!   we ended up with 3 embies being put back .  The 4th stopped dividing, so we lost that one, so we agreed we had nothing to lose by putting the third back. Our consultant joked about triplets, but although its a risk I don't think it's a high one. 

How are you feeling? Are you managing to stay calm and not think about it?!


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, that's fantastic, I am so,so pleased for you! When will you test? What grade were your three lovely embies?

Afm I've been swinging back and forth with pma until now but today I feel dull aches down there and I'm a bit grouchy so I'm really worried it's not a good sign..... Xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't despair yet. When I had my bfp last year I felt like af was coming for days, so it could be a great sign! Stay positive  . Xxx

Embies were grade 2. Otd is 6th September. Just got to put it out of my mind, as much as I can!


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, I usually test around now but I'm not going to this time because I need to hold on to the hope that I still have for as long as I can, and your message is helping  

The 2ww is a long stretch, full of mind games, hope, dreams and prayers as well as fear and such anxiety. But we CAN do this hula, please, please, please let us both have a bfp xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

It's definitely not worth testing yet, it would be a false reading. Hang in there.  . You're so right, on top of everything we go through to get this far, this wait is like torture!! 

Are you working? Or have you got any projects you can get your teeth in to at home? Anything to give you something else to think about.  I'd love to be at home, but need to save some holiday. So work will certainly keep me thinking of something else some of the time in the next fortnight.  I've also been sorting out some sewing projects and photo albums. Anything to make sure I'm not sitting thinking! Or googling! Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, well done for keeping busy, it definitely makes the time go faster! I so, so hope that this is your time  

Afm the brown stuff started about two hours ago and I think it's game over. I had been feeling so positive and after so many cycles I just don't know what to try now to make a difference. We have one cycle left of a three-cycle package so at least I can start to think about that although my optimism that I will ever be able to give dd a sibling is getting harder and harder to maintain.

Chin up I guess, I do know that I have already been blessed beyond my wildest dreams xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh Caroline   I'm so sorry  . Are you going to test now? Are you far off your otd? Thinking of you xx 

It's great to hear you've got another cycle to come. Just give yourself some much needed tlc for now, and when you're ready you can start planning your next cycle. For now lots of      xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks hula, test day is Sunday but I don't think I'll need to test  It's not full on yet but I think that'll come today...

How are you feeling? I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

hope it doesn't come. Thinking of you xx

I'm just so tired. I came home from work early yesterday, and I'm not going in today. I feel so hollow legged. I'm wondering if its the drugs I'm on this time, as I've never had anything after et before.  With my immune issues I've been put on steroids, clexane injections and estradiol, so it could just be taking me time to get used to them. 

You take care xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

That just made me grin very wide for you...... The one time I felt really, really tired post et was my one successful cycle!! I really think you will get good news this time  

I'm sorry that you're on so many drugs but fingers crossed it's going to be so worth it  

Afm I called the clinic this morning and I'm now taking one extra cyclogest and one extra progynova and it's stopped the discharge so although I feel very heavy as if af is coming, at least if they are still alive, I'm giving them a bit longer to tell the rest of my body! It's a definite long shot but I'm keeping an ounce of hope alive   xxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

for you. The body is a wondrous thing, sounds like good advice from your clinic. So Keep that hope and pma alive xxxx

I hope you're right!  . I'll take all the drugs under the sun if it means it works.

Xxx   for us both xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you hula. I feel quite rough, and emotional like af really, really wants to come now, but the extra drugs seem to be keeping it at bay. I know it's a long shot but a teeny bit of hope remains. This is such a roller coaster.  

How are you feeling? I know this is your time! Keep the pma strong, your precious embies are snuggling in for the duration   xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Feeling ok. Ovaries still ache from time to time. I guess ec is such an invasive procedure the area will take time to heal. I remember it did last year. Still feeling tired, but am putting that down to steroids! - Can't get my hopes up yet, it's still a week to go for my otd. I dreamt I had a bfn last night. I can't even dream about other things! . I keep listening to some relaxation podcasts, so staying as relaxed as possible. I've got another acupuncture session on Monday, so that'll help too. Hope the embies are enjoying their spa! 

How are you today? Xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rest up this weekend, prepare for your bfp next week! We dream of things we worry about so definitely ignore that one, it's not going to happen  

I still feel so crampy and have pain in my legs now so I'm going to test tomorrow. I'm sure a day won't make any difference. With my old clinic they always made the blast test date 12 days and 14 for d3 embies so I think the result will be accurate and then if it is bad news I'll stop taking the drugs.

Quite nervous now I've decided that, even though the hope is slim I still haven't given up xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, it's 3.45am and I woke up needing a wee so as you're supposed to use the first of the day, I just tested. I usually buy a digital test to eliminate doubt but I didn't this time because of the bleeding a few days ago. So I've used a really cheap test from the clinic and there is one very strong red line, BUT also one very faint red line....... So now I don't know what that means as by now, esp with blast, I think there should be two strong lines...... So the roller coaster continues and although I hope it's not a cruel twist, my hope has gone up a whole lot, I'll continue with the drugs tomorrow, buy a digital test, and test tomorrow, my actual test date......

Please keep everything crossed! 

How are you feeling? Very pregnant I hope!   xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

I love your fighting spirit!  .  Oh my word Caroline, you must be exhausted! Mentally and physically. I'm sure on my bfp last year I had a faint line. A line, no matter how faint is a line... O M G.... I can't wait to see your message tomorrow.   

I go through no symptoms at all to just achy boobs and tiredness. Last time I remember a tugging sensation in my tummy if i tried to sleep on my side. Really hoping for this feeling every night, Maybe it's too soon yet. I get that af feeling too, but is that the progesterone pessaries playing tricks?  Starting to get more nervous as each day goes by. 

Take it easy today    xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, I am so glad that you're here  

I think the af feeling you have might be the pessaries but it might also be your embies snuggling in  

I have bad af pain which I thought was af wanting to come but now I'm wondering....... And praying   for a different outcome to the one I thought was inevitable until the early hours.

Let's both rest up this weekend, we have a lot riding on it!

I am so nervous about tomorrow's test as with a digital test there will be no uncertainty xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Whatever time you get up to do the test, know I'm with you in spirit and   for your  
Sending   and sticky vibes.
Lots and lots of   for tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh Hula, oh my goodness. I keep pinching myself...... I know it's early days and a lot can happen, but this is further than I've made it for a long, long time. It's a BFP!!!! I literally cannot believe it. it's 5.30am and i've been staring at the test for an hour. Thank you so, so much for being my rock, I so want us to be on this journey together, only 4 days now! How are you feeling? I am sending every ounce of baby dust your way for a bfp!!   Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!  
Congratulations!!!!  
Amazing news!!! 
Xxxxxxxxxxxx (quick one for now will post again later)


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you hula, I can't quite believe it! Xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi caroline, are you still in a daze?! I bet you are. This week has been the epitome of a roller coaster for you. You've been through everything and come out and won the biggest prize  .  Have you spoken to your clinic yet? What are they advising now re meds/pessaries?  Have they booked you in for a scan yet?

Afm - It's my 6th wedding anniversary today, so we've been out for a lovely lunch. I ended up in tears at the restaurant because they played a song my dad requested at the wedding!! Talk about hormonal!  I've had a little cramping still, but worried about lack of symptoms. But in saying that I didn't feel much last time  .  I'll be catching you up soon  

Xxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Happy anniversary! It's our 7th wedding anniversary on Saturday! I'm glad that you had a lovely time, because for  your 7th you'll be wiping food off everything within a two metre radius and taking it in turns to hold your little one while the other one eats!  

I have had no symptoms other than cramping this time. Last time I had sore boobs and felt a bit sick and the cramps were not this bad by a long shot. That all makes me nervous but I couldn't have asked for more than the dream that came true today so I'll have to take it one day at a time. The clinic said to stay on the high dose for one week and if still ok, drop back to two a day and if still ok then, scan on the 17th, gosh that's going to be a long couple of weeks!

Keep your pma super high, this has to be your time   xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha very funny!   (I wish!) 

Well that's a comfort you've had no symptoms. I do feel sort of full in the ovary area. I hate the seat belt getting tight when I'm driving.   something is going on.  I'm off for an acupuncture session tomorrow night, so that will be lovely to chill and send some positive vibes to the embies. 

Gosh another 2 week wait  . That's great timing for your anniversary, something else wonderful to celebrate. Hope you've got something nice planned. It'll help break up the scan wait. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

.  I think its all over for me now.  . I've had some bleeding start tonight. My acupuncturist said not to worry yet as it could be implantation bleeding (it's brown) but I just feel like its hopeless now. Feels like af is on her evil way. You know you know the feeling.  I can't get hold of my clinic tonight, so it's going to be a long wait to speak to them tomorrow. My info sheet says to carry on with meds until I speak to them. Just as I was feeling so positive today. I really thought today was it.


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hula, listen, five days before test day I had some brown blood, it lasted for two days, it was there when I wiped every time and was smeared on the pad. I was convinced it was over..... I bought a bottle of wine on the way home from work, had a hot bath and carried my dd everywhere - all usual no-nos but I had given up. I read on the Internet that night that you can increase the pessaries and progynova to three a day. I called the clinic the next morning to tell them and they said don't worry, carry on with meds. I asked if I should up my dose to x3 daily and they said only if the blood turns red (they said brown blood is old blood and not linked to this cycle). I said if it turns red it'll be too late, can I up the meds now? They said ok, it won't do any harm. So if I was you I'd move to three a day of pessaries and progynova or if you'd rather wait and ask the clinic tomorrow, just insist it's what you want to do. I am sending you every bit of baby dust and you're in my prayers. Don't give up, all is not lost, you felt that something was happening, help your body hold onto the lining for a bit longer with increased meds. Will be waiting for news, praying for good news xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for your message Caroline . I've just put the pessaries in. I half expected to find red blood on my fingers but was relieved it was all brown. I'll put more in tomorrow morning as per normal and will take them to work with me. I'll speak to the clinic first thing (I'm on the progynova 3 a day now). Will dread the knicker check tomorrow morning   (honestly, the things we discuss! Almost raises a smile!) feel like I want to sit with my legs crossed all night!  Thanks for your support, means so much xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

While we're giving too much information...... I also switched to using the pessaries in the rear,my clinic says you can do either and I just wanted to leave the front bit alone in the hope of deterring any more blood. If it's still brown that's ok I think. I really hope it's the same or less this morning and please,please take it easy today, lie down whenever you can. Can you take a day off?  Thinking of you and sending very sticky vibes    xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I'm over the first hurdle this morning, no red stuff, and there was barely anything there when I wiped. It's going to be a long day of knicker checking!   I wish I could, but I can't take today off, but this morning will be quiet so thats good. I won't move about much. I'll go to the medical room if its getting too much and lie down. thanks for being there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, my clinic aren't worried as it's brown blood.  They said no need to take any more pessaries at this stage, but to ring them immediately if it changes colour.  I'm as relaxed as I can be now... just taking each hour and loo visit as it comes....  xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Phew! Hang in there, it's identical to my experience so you've every reason to be positive  xxxx ps I am still knicker checking every hour!


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, how are you? I'm keeping everything crossed for good news. Only three days to go now  xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

What a long day. For once, I'm glad I went to work otherwise I'd have sat at home worrying all day. There was nothing all afternoon. But I had to do a longer walk to my station tonight so there's been some more brown stuff on getting home.  I don't think i'm out of the woods yet, I get twinges every so often which makes me think af is on her way. But part of me has got a little hope back. Every loo visit/knicker check is another step closer and to keeping up pma.     xx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's such a good sign that there's been no af, just brown stuff, and I also had/have strong af type pain but thankfully no more brown or red...... Even now I feel terrified and am making it from one day to the next just one day at a time, so hold on tight to your pma and in just two days you'll have the answer and I pray that it's good news. So far I think it's looking really, really positive!  Go steady today  xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you - I'm so glad you're here.  . That's the story of this whole process really, one day at a time, no matter where we are on our journey. I hope today goes more quickly. i thought yesterday was never going to end.  I'm planning another quiet day and I won't have that walk tonight so that's good.  Do you remember that old Wilson Phillips song Hold On? That's all I've had in my head for 2 days! Some great positive words to listen to when in awake at 4am!  xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it's all over Caroline  . I've just discovered some red blood.  
I'm just on my lunch break. Will give til I go back and will check again before I ring the clinic.   I really thought we'd got through the worst, but once again the ivf rollercoaster turns you upside down   xx


----------



## Babyblues79 (Sep 4, 2013)

My egg collection was yesterday and I had 31 eggs. The procedure was fine, I was knocked out and didn't feel a thing, but when I got home my stomach was bloated and I had the worst stomach pain in my life. I have had paracetamol ans the nurse recommendex coco vita cocu t juice and to eat protein. I have barely been able to eat a thing and am dizzy and nauseous when I stand up. I tooka laxative which helped the pressure on my stomach. The dr has said I have 17 fertilised eggs and I will find put on Friday the grades. The dr was cpncerned I have ohss and therefore I wont be having a freshembryo transfer . I feel like my dr gave me too mu h gonal f. I am 34 with no health problems and had 225 gonal f. My oestrogen levels were 9000! I feel like a science project and hope I never have to go through a harvest again


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh hula, I am praying that there has been no more red blood, I have honestly been feeling so hopeful for you, your symptoms have been identical to mine. I still think you should up the pessaries to three, but check with your clinic. I had to really press for it,although they want me to go back to 2pd on Sunday which I am anxious about. Please, please post good news,I've been thinking about you non-stop today. And yes, I do remember that song, I hope it's keeping you going still and that af is definitely staying away.     Please post soon, I'm so worried about you xxxx

Hi baby blues, I'm so sorry that you're in so much pain. If it isn't better tomorrow I think you should see a doctor as ohss can be very dangerous and you had so many eggs. That said, I am always in a lot of pain after egg collection and it usually starts to get better over three days. They do so much poking around in there and you had so many follicles that it's likely to be really sore now.

If the clinic checks your levels and they're ok, they may still let you have a fresh transfer, if you're feeling better, so that is worth asking about.

But if it is ohss it is much better that you are safe as ohss can get worse if you become pregnant and you have lots of fertilised embryos to freeze. You've done so well. This process is very gruelling, look after yourself. Have a warm bath, hot water bottle and some paracetamol. Make sure you call the dr or go straight to the hospital if you continue to feel very unwell.

Keeping my fingers crossed that it's not ohss and you're allowed a fresh transfer, but if not, lots of people have success with frozen transfers and your body will be much more relaxed if it hasn't just gone through this traumatic experience. Let us know how you get on, this forum is a wonderful place to find support from people who really understand xxxx


----------



## Babyblues79 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you Caroline. I appreciate the suppory. Will keep everyone updated. X


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi babyblues I really hope that you're starting to feel a bit better....

Hula, I have everything crossed for you     xxxx


----------



## Babyblues79 (Sep 4, 2013)

I am feeling more positive. Have been told to inject clexane as from tonight for 7 days as have risk of blod clots.  Never thought there would be so much to inject. Look like a pin cushion! Wishing everyone good luck. We all deserve it what with Putting g up with all these drugs.  X


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Glad you feel a bit better BB. Good luck with the jabs..... You can get a cream called Emla from your dr which you put on the injection site one hour before, and you can't feel a thing. Great for blood tests, canulas etc xx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi baby blues, I sorry to read you've been in so much pain.  Well done though on your bumper egg collection. It's fantastic 17 have fertilised you must be over the moon. I didn't have anything near the pain you've gone through but one of those heated beanbags  did wonders for me. Drink plenty of water, you need to flush everything out and keep hydrated. I'm also doing clexane injections. Let me know how you Get on with them, they can sting a bit.  Caroline's given you some great advice already so just wishing you well soon. Xxx

Oh Caroline, what a day, I feel like its been 3 days in one. The update is I've had no more red blood since my initial post. I really don't know what to make of it. I panicked at the time and put another pessary in after lunch, then panicked again because i hadn't spoken to anyone. I spoke to a nurse at the clinic and she said putting the pessary in was fine, it wont do any harm and basically if it made me feel better, do it.  I think that means what will be will be, extra pessaries aren't going to stop af.... That's my take on it.  She did say i could take an extra one in the mornings if i want to, or whenever.  So tomorrow i'll put another in at lunchtime.  She did say bleeding is normal during 2ww. Ive never experienced it before, so that's why i freaked out.  I'm continuing on with meds and will test as planned on Friday. I've got an af type ache, but I can't decide if the the same ache I've had all through the 2ww or its an af ache 

I'm trying to restore my heart rate and pma. I'm resigned that we're unlikely to get good news on Friday, but... But...what if af stays away, is there a chance? Omg big     time.  Xxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh hula, this is very exciting! I too had not had bleeding in any of my other previous ten cycles, other than af obviously, which is why I 99% gave up and even had a glass of wine after not a sniff of alcohol for four months. I was blown away by a bfp,  so like old Wilson Phillips said...... Hold on!!!   I am still feeling very,very positive for you! Here's a host of baby dust to get you through this last day......    
I'm off to work now but will check as soon as I'm home and hoping you have a great day  

Babyblues, hope you're feeling much better today xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you   xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi hula, how are you? Been thinking about you today and keeping everything crossed...... Hope the fairy dust is working its magic xxx

BB, hope you feel better, how are your embies getting on? Hope you've had an exciting phone call xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hanging in there, just! There's only been a little bit of brown blood today, hardly anything. So a big relief. I've had the af type aches still, and everything feels taught, if you know what I mean....but I just don know anymore. I was so nervous this morning, but now, well, resigned to what will be will be.  Not long to go now... So will update tomorrow....   xxxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think if it was af it would be here by now........ I am so excited for you hula! Will you test very early in the morning? Do you have a digital test? I will check in first thing,will be having a sleepless night for you!! 

   Please, please, please be good news.....
GOOD LUCK HULA     xxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Caroline.... I'm shaking...  your fairy dust worked ! I got my    .  I'm sitting here just in disbelief!  Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness hula, I knew it!!! I was awake at 4am (thanks to the steroids) and checked, I've been wishing for your bfp and I am so, so, so excited for you   

We're on this magical journey together now, I'm so pleased  

Keep staring at the test, IT'S REAL!!!! 

Let me know when your scan is. mine is on the 17th. i'm nervous about dropping to 2 pessaries and progynova this weekend but hoping the embies are strong enough to be ok Xxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

I do keep popping to the bathroom to look at the test  . I'm still trying to take it in! What a terrible nights sleep dh and I had. I woke at 1.30, had a wee and wondered if I should test then, but thought no, I'll wait. I woke at 3am and that was pretty much it....wilson Phillips still ringing in my ears!  . Every time I looked at the clock I thought I'll know in 2 hours, 1 hour, 20 mins..... I was absolutely shaking when I turned over the test and lifted it up to check. I got a clear blue digital and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks  

Aren't the steroids rotten. I feel like I've got a hangover this morning!  Waiting for the call from the clinic now.  

I'm sure everything will be fine for dropping down the pessaries and progynova. You've had them in your system quite a while now so your body will know what it needs to take from them.

Thank you so much for being there for me this week. I hadn't dared hope I'd be following you, but I'm thrilled we can go through this together!  . Will post again when I've heard from the clinic. 

Have a great day!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Vinza (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations on your BFP! I am so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!

I am new to the forum (joined 3 days ago) and your post was the first I read. Was praying for you last night - couldnt sleep either and I logged in at 4 to see if you had posted!  

Am so excited that you've got your BFP!   

I started my stimming yesterday. This is my second round of IVF. I really hope it works this time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babyblues79 (Sep 4, 2013)

Well good news is that all 17 embryos are doing well. Between 6-9 cells. The dr scanned me today and said that I had some water floating around and oestrogen levels still high, so no fresh transfer.  Will find out on Sundau how many survive blasto and considering donating some if I have a lot.


----------



## Babyblues79 (Sep 4, 2013)

Om hula - fantastic news! You must be ecstatic!


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks vinza   the support on this forum is just overwhelming  
I really hope the stimming goes well for you. Keep us up dated xxx

Thanks baby blues   I'm in a state of shock after the very long week!  Your embies are coming along fantastically! I've heard using frosties can have better results. At least you'll be giving your body a chance to recover from ec and make sure you're in tip top shape. Good luck for Sunday's call xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi ladies, this is turning into a really lucky thread! Not a smooth one I admit, but a lucky one!!

I am so, so thrilled for you hula, am waiting to hear about your scan date! Enjoy every single second, you are no longer pupo, you are well and truly pregnant!! 

Thanks for your reassurance re the drugs, I am testing every day at the moment for extra reassurance  

So glad your embies are doing well BB, fingers crossed for lots of lovely blasts to freeze, and as hula says, many people do better with FET and you won't have to wait long for a fet cycle. It's very generous of you to think about donating some, such a gesture could give another couple the family they long for.

Welcome vinza! Hope the stimming is going well. Are you on a long or short protocol? Will be keeping everything crossed for you this cycle  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

wow! I am! 

Scan is booked for 27th September, ages away! I'm going to do my best to stay calm and relaxed the next 3weeks, and not think about the scan. It was at our 7w scan last year I found out I'd had a mm/c. Positivity is the only way. The drugs are doing their thing and I've got to do mine. 

Great idea to keep testing. At least you can see what's going on. 

Hoping to get a decent nights sleep tonight.  Felt like I've had a hangover all day!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Xxxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hula you have every reason to believe that this time will be different, it's mostly down to embryo quality and these little bundles of life are the best, so they will stay, they will...... (insert your Wilson Phillips mantra here!!)

I just pray that we both go on to have normal, healthy pregnancies   especially now that we have made it this far.

I'm starting to dread the night time as I keep waking up between 3 and 4 and I can't get back to sleep. I think I have to keep taking the steroids for another seven weeks....... I am going to be like a zombie..... Any tips on beating the side effects? Xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha,   wilson phillips , who'd have thought theyd get me through the week! I've got the same problem. I wake around 3-4 for a wee then can't get back to sleep. Also I wake up with my tongue stuck to roof of my mouth like I've been out drinking all night! I've got to keep on the steroids too. A few times Ive listened to a zita west relaxation podcast on my iPod. That's helped me drift off again. But if I come up with anything else I'll let you know. We can't not sleep the next 7 weeks.

Xxx


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks hula, I made it until 5am today, so better, but still shattered. If everything is ok and real, then it'll be well worth it   xxxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Brilliant. You're getting there. I still woke about 3.30, had a drink, but didn't get up so managed to get back to sleep fairly quickly. I definitely felt more relaxed last night, wonder why! 

Xx


----------



## Vinza (Aug 19, 2013)

hi Caroline! Congratulations on your BFP too!  

I am on the long protocol. Downregulated last month. Downregulation in the first cycle was horrible - but thankfully this time, I coupled it with Acupuncture (Robert Ogilivie) - made a world of a difference. Barely noticed any mood swings and was totally relaxed. 

My day 3 of stimming today and due in for my bloods and scan tomorrow.   Hoping everything goes well.....


----------



## Caroline1234 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi vinza, good luck tomorrow for bloods and scan, and I'm glad that acupuncture is making this down reg better than last time, it's meant to be really good for implantation too  

BB hope you're ok and had good news re your blasts and frosties.

Hula, glad you got back to sleep, no wonder after all those nights spent dreading the worst when all the time your little ones were snuggling in for the long haul!! Xxxx


----------

